# Deal's Wheels "Here Comes Da Judge" pics



## Tres Wright (May 18, 2006)

I just finished this one up, I posted some pics over at Coffin Corner but don't have it up on my site yet. This is a kitbash using parts from a Zzzzz-28 reissue donor as well as a Revell 1/24 scale Judge donor kit. Jim Johnson inspired it with his similar Roadrunner kitbash. I've always been a big fan of the '69 Judge, I turned wrenches on one for a buddy back in the 80's and drove it quite a bit. I've always lamented that the Judge (and a few other subjects) never made it into the DW lineup, so I built my own  It was a real chop job, there were probably a dozen pieces after all the cutting was done that were then rejoined into this configuration. It's shot with Boyd's Pearl Orange. The stripes, dash gauges, hood tach face & license plates are all decals run on my Alps. The logo decals were from the GTO donor kit. Anyway, here are the pics. Hope you guys like it!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

VERY COOL Tres!!!!! Great kitbash and it really captures the spirit of the line. Now- Daytona Charger or a Superbird!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

YEAHHHH! I have not seen a thing of yours that I don't like yet....VERY COOL!


----------



## brineb (Jun 12, 2007)

That looks VERY cool!!!


----------



## Tres Wright (May 18, 2006)

Thank you gents!! It was a fun project and I'm planning on doing another right away, a '69 Cougar Eliminator. I owned one for over a decade, so it's a subject near and dear to my heart 

F91, I was actually looking at a Superbird kit yesterday and thinking that it would be a great subject! Maybe I could do one up in the old Sox and Martin racing livery


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Thats pretty cool!
My cousin purchased a '69 GTO Judge new, when he returned from Viet Nam.
so I have some fond memories of that car too.
Great job on that Model!

You know, JoHan made a Sox and Martin Superbird kit.
its a nice one too.
You could probably find one on the secondary market.
Alot of old geezers have them, Like Me!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

GTOh. Or Da Judge.


----------



## Tres Wright (May 18, 2006)

CJTORINO said:


> Thats pretty cool!
> My cousin purchased a '69 GTO Judge new, when he returned from Viet Nam.
> so I have some fond memories of that car too.
> Great job on that Model!
> ...


The Judge was such a sweet car, it drove like a luxury car- was so tight and quiet, but when you jumped on it, it was like... punch it Chewie! Still was quiet but it MOVED! How can you not love a car that came from the factory with a Hurst stick and T-handle?  

That is the EXACT SB model I was looking at when I mentioned the Sox scheme. I don't actually need the vintage kit though, as I would be doing my own decals anyway. Since the proportions would be changed to make it look like a DW car the kit decals wouldn't work anyway. I can get a newer (cheaper) kit and do it up in that same color scheme with some customized "spoof" decals as used on the Ferd & Super Spurt DW kits. A big helmeted driver head would be a great finishing touch. I may give that a try after doing the Cougar


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd like to see this one sitting next to one of the original Deal's Wheels kits to see the difference.

When I was in North Vancouver visitng my parents, I also came across my 2 old Deal's Wheels kits, the Corvette and the Funbird. The Funbird is all there, but the Corvette is missing the back wheels and tires (Which I think I have in some parts boxes) and the chrome scoop for the blower. 

The decals are cracked pretty badly. Does anyone make decals for these two kits?


----------



## Tres Wright (May 18, 2006)

MadCap Romanian said:


> I'd like to see this one sitting next to one of the original Deal's Wheels kits to see the difference.


I plan on taking one like that at some point, but it is the exact same width, length and wheelbase as the Zzzzz-28. The chassis was modified to bring the tires in underneath the body, but the axle distance (front axle to rear axle) is unchanged from the Z.



MadCap Romanian said:


> The decals are cracked pretty badly. Does anyone make decals for these two kits?


I make repro decals of all the Deal's Wheels kits, but it sounds like you have Funsters? I don't make those because my Alps will not print in those wacky neon colors used for those.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd hate to loose the decals, but if there was something simular in a not so neon orange or blue, I'd give that a try.

Actually, if you printed somethng up, I could probably attempt to paint over your decal, folowing the lines, with neon acrylic paint. I'd just need a guide to follow with the paintbrush.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Tres, another fantastic build! You captured the look really well! 
Chris


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

MCR, that neon acrylic is pretty thick to get good coverage and it's a bear to get a thin line with for good "neon" results. It'll have to be pretty well 'raised'.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Darn! Anyone got any decals they never used at that time?


----------



## Tres Wright (May 18, 2006)

superduty455 said:


> Tres, another fantastic build! You captured the look really well!
> Chris


Thanks Chris! I'm well underway on the Eliminator now, I've got the body chopped, reglued, filled, sanded & just about ready for the first coat of primer.



MadCap Romanian said:


> Actually, if you printed somethng up, I could probably attempt to paint over your decal, folowing the lines, with neon acrylic paint. I'd just need a guide to follow with the paintbrush.


I don't have any decals for the Funsters because there's no demand for them, usually people want the original Deal's Wheels decals to "convert" their Funster to look like an original. It takes me several hours to generate the artwork for a set of decals, I have to scan the original decals and then reference that scan into an AutoCAD drawing and create new artwork over the scan. Then each printed color requires a separate piece of artwork for printing purposes, so a 3 color decal requires 3 pieces of artwork that each get printed in their particular color. Anyway, it's usually not worth the investment in time unless it's for something that I can sell a few of.


----------

